# Is this tire bead too messed up to mount???



## Moose234 (Jul 3, 2018)

Hi all, first post here. I recently got a set of lightly used Pirelli tires for my wife’s car. Apparently the seller didn’t know one had a huge chunk missing from the rubber covering the bead. I went to get them installed today and Firestone said it was damaged too much to mount. Not sure if I should try another shop or look for another used match. They have 7/32 tread on them and the 4 were a great deal. What a headache... thanks in advance for your thoughts!


----------



## mechguy78 (Jun 6, 2016)

Moose234 said:


> Hi all, first post here. I recently got a set of lightly used Pirelli tires for my wife’s car. Apparently the seller didn’t know one had a huge chunk missing from the rubber covering the bead. I went to get them installed today and Firestone said it was damaged too much to mount. Not sure if I should try another shop or look for another used match. They have 7/32 tread on them and the 4 were a great deal. What a headache... thanks in advance for your thoughts!


Based off the photos posted the tear is down to the cords of the bead. Unfortunately it should not be mounted as Firestone has told you. 

It will more than likely leak air and even get a bubble in the sidewalk from this damage if it were to be mounted. 

I would look for another tire in this case.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

And if the guy isn't careful. He could end up tearing that up worse. 

Another vote for junk tire.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Your wife’s life is worth more than that tire.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

On top of being dangerous, it sounds like it will cause more problems than it is worth. Seems like the savings you will get out of this are like my avoiding of a toll bridge and getting stuck in a traffic jam. I know it is a shame to throw away a perfectly good set of tires but at what cost? Do you need the tires or did they just come your way?


----------



## Moose234 (Jul 3, 2018)

I actually ended up finding another used matching tire with about the same tread depth for 50 bucks, so I am going to snag that one to have 4 matching. 

The tires on previously were Kelly and had about 2/32nd tread. Very dangerous. So I bought a set of good condition used ones that were on a Cruze, not realizing one was damaged (apparently the seller didn’t either). 

I don’t know how much longer she will be keeping this car, so I wanted something that could last if needed, but was also cost efficient in the event she sells/ trades in. I run continental DWS06 on my vehicle and they’re great, just expensive. Couldn’t justify that in this case.

Thanks all for your input.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Make sure to find out the dates on them tires. Tires over 5 years aren't recommended. It gets talked about on the local news once in a blue moon.


----------

